# Starcraft 2 Login Probleme (Update)



## Niza (12. Februar 2013)

Tachjen.

habt ihr auch Probleme euch einzuloggen ?

Ich und mein Bruder haben das Problem:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOykA4L4w98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weiß wer eine lösung ?

oder liegt das a battle.net?

EDIT:
So wie es aussieht bin ich nicht der einzige:
Hilfe Nach LOG IN bei Starcraft 2 passiert nichts mehr - Foren - StarCraft II

Alle anderen haben auch das selbe Problem

*EDIT 2 und Update:*
So Blizzard arbeitet an dem Problem.

Es gibt eine vorzeitige Lösung.

Einfach nach der passwort eingabe die Eingabe Taste Schnell hintereinander mehrmals drücken.
(wichtig dabei ist, das account speichern symbol nicht zu markieren)
*
EDIT 3 und lösung:*

So Blizzard hat eine neue AGB gebracht und die muss man akzeptieren und es läuft wieder.

Die habe über 12 Stunden gebraucht um das Probelm zu lösen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## TheJumper0 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Login Probleme*

Hast du Hots und WoL installiert ?


----------



## Niza (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Login Probleme*



TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Hast du Hots und WoL installiert ?


 
Danke für die Antwort

kurz gesagt habe es nicht installiert.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Login Probleme*

Ich will jetzt keines falls komisch von der Seite Kritisieren, aber warum meldest du dein Problem nicht auf der Offiziellen SC2 Seite, beim Technischen Kundendienst ?
•Technischer Kundendienst - Foren - StarCraft II
Ich glaube das du dort am besten aufgehoben bist, und auch dort am schnellsten Hilfe bekommst.


----------



## Niza (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Login Probleme*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4986329 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will jetzt keines falls komisch von der Seite Kritisieren, aber warum meldest du dein Problem nicht auf der Offiziellen SC2 Seite, beim Technischen Kundendienst ?
> •Technischer Kundendienst - Foren - StarCraft II
> Ich glaube das du dort am besten aufgehoben bist, und auch dort am schnellsten Hilfe bekommst.


 
Das werde ich auf jedenfall machen . danke dir
Und lese mich da ein bischen durch.

Mfg:
Niza


----------

